# boxt frame trany mount reloacation?



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

im about to start working on the frame and theres one thing that im not sure about. im gona box out the frame but im not sure how to mount the transmition mount to the frame. i have a turbo 350 now and am going to install a 700 r4 so i know that its going to be longer so the mount will move back an inch or two. was thinking of welding an angle braket to the frame then when i install the motor and trans just weld the crossmember to the angle braket. has anybody boxed there frame b4. any other ideas will be appriciated. thanx


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mount the x-member like a convertible frame one. Use a shortened member or find a convertible car one (shorter, as it bolts between the chassis rails, not onto them). Use rubber insulators and caps.... DON'T weld the crossmember to the chassis!!!!!, or you will get vibrationsand other problems. The tranny needs to be able to "flex" independant of the frame. Also, if (when) you need to remove the transmission, you would have to cut it out with a torch. See pic below.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx let you know how it comes out


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, do you follow what I'm saying?....The pic is how a convert. chassis is set up. Eric:cheers


----------

